# Vorstellung und hallo!



## robertgreiner (18. Aug. 2010)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

möchte mich kurz vostellen, ich heiße Robert und bin Ende Juli auf dieses Forum gestossen.
Grund war eine Recherche im Internet weil wir unseren kleinen Teich (16 Jahre alt) neu aufbauen bzw. umbauen wollten.
Da wir dieses Jahr unseren Urlaub zuhause verbracht haben, habe ich mir das Projekt "Teichumbau" vorgenommen.

Ich habe viel im Forum gelesen, mir Anregungen geholt, Diskussionen gelesen und letztlich einige Dinge in meine Planung einfliessen lassen.

Es ist nicht immer einfach aus vielen Meinungen das richtige zu finden, aber wenn man es mit eigenen Ideen würzt, dann wird was Schönes daraus.

Ich möchte mich für alle Anregungen die ich aus diesem Forum lesen konnte bedanken! 
Gerne werde ich öfters mal wieder reinschauen, denn ich finde dieses Forum wirklich klasse. 

Zunächst habe ich versucht Bilder meines kleinen Projektes in der Fotogalerie abzulegen. Dies ist schonmal gelungen und ich habe die einzelnen Bilder kommentiert.
Die Galerie heißt "Mein kleines Teichprojekt 2010" 

Würde mich über Rückmeldungen sehr freuen.
Jedenfalls bin ich als "Nichtprofi" stolz auf mein kleines Teichprojekt und es hat mir und meiner Familie sehr viel Freude gemacht. Es ist wunderschön abends auf der Terrasse zu sitzen und dem leisen Plätschern des Wasserlaufes zu lauschen.

Auch als Nichtprofi lohnt es sich einen Teich zu bauen. Es ist zwar eine Menge Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich und ein Teich ist etwas wirklich schönes

Grüße
Robert


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*

Hallo Robert und:willkommen

einen sehr hübschen teich hast du da gebaut

viel spass wünsch ich dir damit.

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## doh (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*

Hey Robert, :willkommen

sieht echt gut aus was du und deine Familie da gebaut haben.
Ich würde allerdings noch mehr Pflanzen einsetzen, das Wasser veralgt dir ansonsten zu schnell und sieht natürlich mit mehr Pflanzen schöner aus.

Mach weiter so   , Platz hab ich auf den Bildern ja schon entdeckt. 
Das Teichvirus wird dich auch noch einholen, erste anzeichen kann man schon aus deinem Beitrag ziehen.  
Das gute daran, bald brauchst du keinen Rasenmäher mehr 




EDIT:  Robert, seh ich hier ein Stör auf dem Foto ? Medium 12312 anzeigen___________________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## robertgreiner (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*



doh schrieb:


> EDIT:  Robert, seh ich hier ein Stör auf dem Foto ? Medium 12312 anzeigen___________________
> Grüße
> Marcel



Hallo Marcel,

ja ist ein Stoer. Leider habe ich als Unerfahrener erst später gelesen das dies eigentlich kein Fisch für meinen Teich ist. Werde ihn wohl wieder abgeben und schauen das er in gute Hände mit großem Teich kommt.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*

Hallo Robert,

ich persönlich kann formellen Teichen nicht viel abgewinnen, aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden und der Teich muss ja dir gefallen.

Aber handwerklich sieht das alles sehr sauber aus. 

Da hast du dir richtig Mühe gegeben. Du scheinst dich auch mit Stein und Beton etc. auszukennen.(Im Gegensatz zu mir)

Aber ein wenig Kritik hätte ich noch:
Die __ Graskarpfen werden sicherlich auf die Dauer zu groß für den Teich. Die Goldies werden sich sicherlich gut vermehren, also am besten nur wenig füttern. Die "Mini Koi" wurden hier mal diskutiert und als Marketingmasche abgetan. Angeblich werden sie doch recht groß und somit hättest du irgendwann auch damit ein Problem.

Was sich aber noch gut machen würde, wäre was hohes, grünes am Teichrand zum Holz hin, eine Rohrkolbenart, Schwertlillie oder so. Irgendwie wirkt es noch recht nakt. Hohe Pflanzen wirken auch in so formalen Teichen recht schön.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## robertgreiner (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Da hast du dir richtig Mühe gegeben. Du scheinst dich auch mit Stein und Beton etc. auszukennen.(Im Gegensatz zu mir)
> 
> Aber ein wenig Kritik hätte ich noch:
> Die __ Graskarpfen werden sicherlich auf die Dauer zu groß für den Teich. Die Goldies werden sich sicherlich gut vermehren, also am besten nur wenig füttern. Die "Mini Koi" wurden hier mal diskutiert und als Marketingmasche abgetan. Angeblich werden sie doch recht groß und somit hättest du irgendwann auch damit ein Problem.
> ...



Hallo Heiko,

lieben Dank für Dein Feedback.

Mit Stein und Beton habe ich eigentlich kaum Ahnung, habe mir Tipps und ein wenig Hilfe von Freunden geholt und einfach losgelegt.

Die Graskarpfen sind noch Erstbesatz aus dem alten Teich ca. 14 Jahre alt.
Weiß nicht wie alt die noch werden....
Die sgn. Minikois bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich Kois sind. Könnte auch etwas anderes sein.

Mit den Pflanzen hast Du recht, Teich ist erst 1 Woche fertig und weiter Pflanzen kommen noch.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*

Hallo,


robertgreiner schrieb:


> Die sgn. Minikois bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich Kois sind. Könnte auch etwas anderes sein.



Ganz grob und ohne Gewähr: 
Bunt und Barteln = Koi
Bunt und keine Barteln = Goldfischart
Bund gefleckt und keine Barteln = Schubunkin

Stell doch mal Fotos von den Fischen ein. Bisher wurde hier noch jeder erkannt

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*

Hallo Robert,
da hast Du einen wirklich schönen Teich angelegt! 
Die Identifikation der Bewohner ist sicherlich nicht so falsch. Auf jeden Fall hast Du viele große Fische im Teich, die wühlen, und Pflanzen fressen.
Damit ist es eine gute Idee, das Teichwasser durch ein zweites Becken zu leiten (Pflanzenfilter, Bodenfilter, erschrick nicht über die Menge an Beschreibungen und Angaben).
Auf diese Weise hast Du guten Pflanzenwuchs, gut gedüngt von den Fischen, und einen zweite Biotop mit __ Libellen, Rückenschwimmern etc.
Leider auch eine neue Aufgabe und Arbeit...
Ich würde denken, auf diese Weise bekommst Du (abhängig von Größe und Konstruktion des "Zweitteiches") klares Wasser, und hast ein weiteres Garten-Highlight. Mit Technik und Chemie wird es schon schwieriger, und erfordert ständige Beobachtung, und häufiges Eingreifen...


----------



## Piddel (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*

Hallo Robert,
habe mir dein Teichprojekt im Album angeschaut. Wirklich schöne Bilder und eine sehr gelungene Beschreibung der Details - echt klasse 

Weiter so und viel Spaß im Forum !

Viele Grüße aus Lübeck
Peter


----------



## mcreal (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*

Hallo Robert,


dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut.Klasse,sieht richtig gemütlich aus.
Toll,sind auch die detailreichen Bilder davon,die Du gemacht hast.

Viel Spaß weiterhin damit.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## robertgreiner (28. Aug. 2010)

*Update: 28.08."Einfahrphase"*

Hallo zusammen,

mache mal ein Update, weil ich innerhalb der "Einfahrphase" des neuen Teiches so meine Erfahrungen sammle.
Habe ja viel hier im Forum gelesen und versuche Tipps und Tricks zu beherzigen. 

Vorweg: 

- Geduld und Ruhe,
- Teilwasserwechsel (Nährstoffüberfluss durch Fischis)
- Teichfilter einfahren und Dauerbetrieb (nicht zu groß) über kleinen Wasserlauf die Rückführung

scheinen die besten Tipps zu sein. 

09.08. 
Wasser marsch - Erstbefüllung mit Brunnenwasser
7	22°	16°	0,00mg/l
PH	GH	KH	NO2 Nitrit

21.08.
PH	GH	KH	NO2 Nitrit
7,5	12°	10°	0,5mg

27.08.
PH	GH	KH	NO2 Nitrit
7,0	11°	6°	0,15 mg

Seit 20.08.10 läuft der kleine Teichfilter Garden PF10000S ununterbrochen.
Er pumpt das Wasser über einen kleinen Wasserlauf aus Steinen und Natursteinplatten.
Am 21.08. hatte ich ein Flüssigkeit mit Starterbakterien in den Teich gefüllt.
Bisher keine Chemie - kommt auch nicht in Frage!
Die UVC Lampe des Teichfilters ist grundsätzlich aus.
Zwischenzeitlich bildeten sich Algen in unterschiedlicher Intensität 
(interessant ganz am Anfang begann das Spiel von kleinen Luftbläschen die vom Grund aufstiegen und dann lösten sich die Algen trieben oben und versanken wieder). 
Dann kamen vorwiegend Schwebealgen (Wasser wurde grün). Bisher hielt sich das aber alles in Grenzen und als Maßnahme habe ich max. an 2 Tagen mal die UVC-Lampe eingeschaltet
(weiß nicht ob das wirklich genützt hat, aber zumindest in der Hochphase der Schwebealgen, denke ich schon)
und Teilwasserwechsel mit Brunnenwasser gemacht (1/6 bis 1/5). Zusätzlich war in den letzten Tagen einiges an Regen heruntergekommen.
Heute am 27.08. ist das Wasser wieder super klar.
Das muss aber nichts heißen, denn der UVC killt sie und die letzten Tage war wenig Sonne.
Bisher noch keine Fadenalgen - bin gespannnt.

Die Wasserwerte sind aus meiner Sicht auch ok und ich denke das der Nitritwert erst ganz wegfällt, wenn die Bakterien sich weiter entwickelt haben und der Filter wirklich eingefahren ist. Auch die Wasserpflanzen sind nocht zu wenig, machen sich aber schon gut - neue Triebe sind ein gutes Zeichen.

Unterwasserpflanzen sind wie erwartet ein Problem.
Die __ Graskarpfen machen sich Abends ein Festmahl daraus.
Lediglich eine Papageinfeder hält sich noch, wurde aber auch schon dezimiert.

Bin kein Fischphsychologe, aber die Fische machen alle einen sehr zufriedenen und gesunden Eindruck. 
(siehe Fischbestand im Profil)
Der zusätzliche ca. 20 Stück 1 - 2 cm kleine Nachwuchs, den wir aus dem alten Teich gerettet hatten ist auch noch da. 
Alle sind wohlauf und scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen.

Unserem Fehlkauf "aufgrund unserer Unerfahrenheit" ein Starlet-Stöhr, scheint es auch gut zu gehen. 
Jedenfalls zieht er sein Kreise. Füttern ist wie gelesen etwas Tricki. 
Sinkfutter wenn andere Fischis fressen, sonst wenn sie das Sinkfutter entdecken, dann stürzen sie sich auch darauf.
Füttern haben wir aber sehr stark eingeschränkt, weil die Teichbiologie sich erst entwickeln muss. 
Den Stöhr werden wir wieder abgegeben, da wir leider falsch beraten wurden.
Dazu suchen wir noch einen geeigneten Platz bzw. Teichbesitzer.

Die Teichmuscheln haben Ihren Platz gefunden und schnorcheln so vor sich hin.
Eine hat sich halb in den Grund gebudelt, die andere liegt am Rande der Pflanzzone.

Eine __ Spitzschlammschnecke von 5 bestand nur noch aus dem Gehäuse - welche Fische fressen denn __ Schnecken und wie haben die das denn angestellt?

Ansonsten scheint die Einfahrphase gut zu laufen. 
Wir sind froh darüber, denn wir hatten keine Chance den alten Fischbestand lange irgendwo in Karantäne zu belassen.
Daher mussten wir die Fischis früh in den neuen Teich setzen.

Die Bepflanzung wird noch weiter aufgestockt.
Werde heute vsl. noch Unterwasserpflanzen holen und evtl. noch etwas __ Algenfarn.
Hänge am Ende 3 Bildchen ein, wie es jetzt aussieht.

Folgende Fragen vielleicht noch an die Spezis:

Stimmt es das der KH Wert mindest 5° kleiner ein sollte als der GH Wert?
Warum ist das so?

Ist es ok, wenn Schwebealgen kommen die UVC eine Zeit lang laufen zu lassen?
Nicht zu lange, nur um Übermaß zu verhindern? 

Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps oder machen wir bisher soweit alles richtig?

Wieder ein Dankeschön für die vielen Interessanten Infos in diesem Forum!

Robert


----------



## robertgreiner (28. Aug. 2010)

*Update2: "Einfahrphase" - Bilder  Algenfarn*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

wir kommen soeben von unserem Lieblingshandel und haben uns noch eine "Monster"- __ Krebsschere (die hat richtig Zacken) besorgt und hoffen die __ Graskarpfen haben da keine Spaß dran (Zweifel haben wir schon - abwarten). Die erste, kleine Krebsschere hat jedenfalls nur 3 Tage überlebt.
Dann haben wir noch Algenfarn gekauft. Diese Schwimmpflanze und laut einigen Spezis ein guter Algenkonkurent, sieht sehr schön aus. Hänge noch Fotos an.
So langsam ist der Pflanzenanteil ok - denke ich jedenfalls.

Wir sind gespannt wie es sich weiterentwickelt, jedenfalls macht es riesigen Spaß und ein Teich ist wirklich etwas sehr schönes.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Dilmun (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*

Hallo Robert!

Sehr schön, dein Teich. Der würde (ohne Fische) gut auf meine Terrasse passen (60m²)


----------



## robertgreiner (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung und hallo!*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Hallo Robert!
> 
> Sehr schön, dein Teich. Der würde (ohne Fische) gut auf meine Terrasse passen (60m²)



Hallo Sonja,

stimmt, habe mir Deine Fotos 2009 angeschaut - sehr schöne Lage!
Ihr scheint auch ein sehr schönes Klima zu haben - zumindest den Pflanzen nach zu urteilen. Da wäre ein größerer schöner Teich doch sicherlich was Feines - mit Beschattung.

Grüße
Robert


----------

